#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести на санскрит

## Алиса И

Помогите пожалуйста перевести на санскрит фразу "Ищу истину". Заранее благодарна

----------


## Martanda

tattvam icchāmi например. Или tattvam arthaye.

Понятие истины весьма расплывчатое, так что и переводов можно налепить много.

----------

Алиса И (20.10.2009)

----------


## Алиса И

Спасибо  :Smilie:  А как это будет на санскрите в оригинальном написании (деванагари)?

----------


## Martanda

तत्त्वमिच्छामि - tattvam icchāmi

तत्त्वमर्थये - tattvam arthaye (тут "ищу" в значении стремиться к, жаждать)

----------

Алиса И (05.11.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (02.04.2010)

----------


## Марина Бухрякова

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НАПИШИТЕ КАК НА САНСКРИТЕ БУДЕТ МАНТРА: АУМ ШРИ КРИШНАЙЯ ГОВИНДАЙЯ ГОПИД-ЖАНА ВАЛАБХАЙЯ НАМАХ. ОЧ НАДО!!!!!!!!!!!
ХОЧУ МЕДАЛЬОН ТАКОЙ ПОДРУГЕ СДЕЛАТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

вам не сюда. мы не кришнаиты. спросите тут  http://forum.hari-katha.org

----------

Катя Е (23.07.2012)

----------


## Понка

ребята, плиз! возможно ли перевести следующее на санскрит :
Пусть твои враги покинут тебя,
Если ты достигнешь богатств, пусть они останутся с тобой навсегда,
Пусть твоя красота будет как красота Апсары
Куда бы ты не отправилась, пусть многие последуют за тобой,служа и защищая тебя.

буду оооочень благодарна!!!)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ребята, плиз! возможно ли перевести следующее на санскрит...


А чем Вас не устраивает оригинальная, т.е. кхмерская, версия этого же текста? : )

----------

Катя Е (23.07.2012)

----------


## Понка

> А чем Вас не устраивает оригинальная, т.е. кхмерская, версия этого же текста? : )


ну, кхмерская версия только у джоли на спине ... очень плохо видно(
и хотелось бы на санкскрите ...

----------


## Асуман

> ну, кхмерская версия только у джоли на спине ... очень плохо видно(
> и хотелось бы на санкскрите ...


Видно очень даже неплохо.
http://z.about.com/d/fashion/1/0/s/3/3/51754821_10.jpg
Хотел прочитать, что там такое на пали писано, но, не зная данного вида письма, не осилил.  :Frown: 
Скажите, пожалуйста, а в чём прикол переводить чужое благословение с чужой татуировки с пали через английский через русский на санскрит? Зачем это может понадобиться?

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот ещё один вид того же кхмерского оригинала, с другой спины: http://daolao.ru/TMP/Let_your-U.jpg

И пожелание:

*"Пусть твой ум не покинет тебя,
когда соберёшься наносить что-либо на свою спину навечно..." %)*

А на санскрите то же, даже если сыщете переводчика, будет расположено исключительно горизонтально и выглядеть не так гламурно. : ))

----------


## Асуман

> А на санскрите то же, даже если сыщете переводчика, будет расположено исключительно горизонтально и выглядеть не так гламурно. : ))


Насколько я понимаю, на данных тату текст тоже горизонтальный, но банально повёрнутый на 90 градусов по часовой стрелке.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько я понимаю, на данных тату текст тоже горизонтальный, но банально повёрнутый на 90 градусов по часовой стрелке.


Вся штука в том, что кхмерское письмо, в отличие от деванагари, допускает вертикальное написание...

Ну, и, конечно, записан текст на этом тату просто вертикально, а не повёрнут на 90 град.

----------


## Асуман

> Вся штука в том, что кхмерское письмо, в отличие от деванагари, допускает вертикальное написание...
> 
> Ну, и, конечно, записан текст на этом тату просто вертикально, а не повёрнут на 90 град.


Пришёл к своему выводу о повёрнутом тексте после длительного разглядывания картинок. И хотя так и не смог прочитать надпись, но некоторые символы мне кажутся узнаваемыми, например, ស (с разной диакритикой) или ណ. Если же рассматривать надпись как вертикальную, то ничего даже похожим не кажется.

----------


## Юй Кан

Чтоб не вести профанические споры о языке, который примерно 800 лет считается мёртвым и используется лишь небольшой горсткой монахов в закрытом буддийском монастыре, где-то в джунглях Камбоджи, задал вопрос по принадлежности: переводчику этого текста на русский (его перевод как раз и выложила здесь Понка).

Если он ответит -- сообщу.

----------


## Асуман

> Чтоб не вести профанические споры о языке, который примерно 800 лет считается мёртвым и используется лишь небольшой горсткой монахов в закрытом буддийском монастыре, где-то в джунглях Камбоджи, задал вопрос по принадлежности: переводчику этого текста на русский (его перевод как раз и выложила здесь Понка).
> 
> Если он ответит -- сообщу.


О языке я спорить даже не собираюсь. Мне интересно с буквами тут разобраться. Везде написано что это кхмерское письмо. Вот только почему-то первую же букву надписи я не могу отыскать в кхмерском алфавите. После долгих поисков нашёл таки страничку, где люди, которые в теме, нарисовали текст стандартным современным шрифтом. Уж не знаю, насколько всё точно, но похоже на правду. Надпись горизонтальная, слева направо.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Первая строчка: ចាមាពុទាយធមពទមឣឧ. 
(Дальше первой строчки меня не хватило.)

http://camboya.wordpress.com/idioma/

----------

Юй Кан (17.01.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, Асуман, снимаю шляпу. : )

Я, в принципе, тоже начал ещё вчера сомневаться в том, что написание вертикальное, исходя из того сугубо практического соображения, что набивать тату удобнее находясь сбоку от лежащего клиента, а не сидя у него на спине. И особенно, если клиент -- именитый.

Ну, а что касается сходства с типографским или компьютерным шрифтом, это вечная проблема рукописных вариантов, которые читать, не зная язык как родной или хотя бы двоюродный, очень тяжко.

Вот, к слову, адрес блога переводчика, честь честью зарабатывающего на этом переводе. : )) А мой вопрос ему, похоже, ещё (или уже) не прошёл модерирование...

----------


## До

Сам татуист рассказывает совсем другую историю. http://www.mapthailand.net/bangkok-m...-Thailand.html

----------

Юй Кан (17.01.2010)

----------


## Асуман

Гугль рулит! Нашёл готовый перевод на санскрит тут.



> May your enemies run far away from you.
> =
> तवारयः त्वद्दूरे धावंतु।
> 
> If you acquire riches, may they remain yours always.
> =
> यदा संपदमाप्नोषि , सा शाश्वतं त्वदीया भवतु।
> 
> Your beauty will be that of Apsara.
> ...


Но хотелось бы сказать пару слов об этической стороне дела. Полазив по сети вижу, что многие пишут, что хотят такое же тату как у Анджелины Джоли. Но фишка в том, что у неё не простая прикольная татушка, а т.н. сак янт - сакральное тату, выполненное компетентным мастером соответствующей традиции и несущее в себе определённую магическую силу. Кроме того, носящий такое особое тату должен придерживаться определённых правил поведения, список которых укажет мастер. (Например, не прелюбодействовать или не есть тыкву, или не пользоваться силой янта для злых дел и т.д.) Так что желающие сделать себе "такое же тату", не соблюдя никаких ритуалов и правил, выказывают своё неуважение к данной традиции. Не говоря уже о том, что в этом случае вряд ли можно рассчитывать на какой-то положительный эффект от запечатлённой магической формулы.





> Сам татуист рассказывает совсем другую историю. http://www.mapthailand.net/bangkok-m...-Thailand.html


В принципе, слова татуиста о том, что по древнему верованию каждая из 5 строчек содержит заклинание определённой направленности не противоречит тому, чтобы у текста был также и осмысленный перевод. Так же, как мантру ом мани падме хум одни по словам переводят, другие по слогам истолковывают, третьи ещё как-то по-своему...

----------


## До

> В принципе, слова татуиста о том, что по древнему верованию каждая из 5 строчек содержит заклинание определённой направленности не противоречит тому, чтобы у текста был также и осмысленный перевод.


Да. Интересно сравнить мнение татуиста и русский перевод построчно.

1. Пусть твои враги покинут тебя, 
2. Если ты достигнешь богатств, пусть они останутся с тобой навсегда, 
3. Пусть твоя красота будет как красота Апсары
4. Куда бы ты не отправилась, пусть многие последуют за тобой, служа и защищая тебя.

_1. The first row provides charms, 
2. the second brings good fortune, 
3. the third provides successful job and business, 
4. the fourth means her sign of zodiac, 
5. the fifth is to gain charisma._

1. защита - подходит
2. богатство - подходит
3. успешный бизнес - не подходит. Возможно успешный кинобизнес, тогда красота - ок.
4. знак зодиака - не подходит
5. харизма - подходит под 4ю строку.

Нехватает одной строки, чтож - русская школа перевода.

По вашей ссылке есть перевод двух последних строк:

4. A donde quiera que vayas, que muchos te atiendan, sirvan y protejan, (Wherever you go, many will attend, serve and protect,)
5. rodeandote por todos lados (surrounding you everywhere.)

4. знак зодиака - не подходит
5. харизма - подходит для 4 и 5 строк вместе.

----------

